
Master the Istio Service Mesh - pj3677
https://www.learnistio.com/
======
pj3677
Hello HN!

Learn Istio service mesh is a course I've been working on for the past year.
Originally, it started as an e-book and recently I added more than 2 hours of
video content to accompany the book.

I've always liked courses that teach concepts through practical examples. The
theory is definitely something one needs to understand, but I feel learning
from practical examples and scenarios is what helped me to really grasp the
concepts and that's how I built this course.

I'd love to answer any questions you might have about the course and don't
hesitate to contact me at peter[at]learnistio.com.

